# Word of the Day: Sackbut



## debodun (Nov 7, 2020)

Sackbut (noun) - a brass wind instrument originating from the Renaissance and Baroque eras resembling a small trombone.

Some chamber music groups include a sackbut.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

From atop the tower of the castle could be heard the joyous sound of a sackbut.


----------



## win231 (Nov 7, 2020)

And all this time, I thought a Sackbut was a lazy person......


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2020)

When I hear the word, this Monty Python image springs to mind:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2020)

Don't you love a guy that knows how to play with his sackbut?


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> When I hear the word, this Monty Python image spring to mind:
> 
> View attachment 132361


@debodun great minds think alike


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 7, 2020)

I was going to say something witty....well try to anyway....but I can't because the word 'sackbut' cracks me up
Yeah I know....little things amuse little minds


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> Don't you love a guy that knows how to play with his sackbut?


ROFLMAO!

And BOTH at the same time no-less! Talk about a feat!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 7, 2020)

When I saw the word sackbut a whole different image came to my mind.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 7, 2020)

Little Boy Blue,,go blow your sackbut.

I agree with Ruthanne about images.

Little  boy  blowing in a sack,prior to breaking it.    

BANG,, wakes all of  us up.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 7, 2020)

When the pandemic is over, my family and I will be attending a concert of the Minnesota Sackbut Quartet.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Nov 7, 2020)

After the lockdown, I have a sackbutt......but mine is more of a large duffle bag than a sack.  Y'know, the kind that costs $25 to check at the airport.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 8, 2020)

@RadishRose ~ I thought I was making up a joke about Sackbut Quartet. I didn't know there actually was such a thing. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

jujube said:


> After the lockdown, I have a sackbutt......but mine is more of a large duffle bag than a sack.  Y'know, the kind that costs $25 to check at the airport.


And then there are the sackbutts that require TWO seats in the airport and on the airplane, or as I call them "wide loads".


----------



## Matrix (Nov 9, 2020)

Can you tell if it's a sackbut or a trumpet? They sound very similar to me.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2020)

Matrix said:


> Can you tell if it's a sackbut or a trumpet? They sound very similar to me.


 I think the trumpet sound is higher and the sackbut/trombone is deeper in sound.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 9, 2020)

This word invokes images significantly different from a trumpet! hahaha!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2020)




----------

